# What the FUCK happened to Fina prices?!!!



## crazyotter (Jun 19, 2012)

Fina used to be like $35 bucks for 1 carton. Now its like $100+!!!!

What is going on?! I tried to google if it was banned and  nothing came up.


----------



## colochine (Jun 19, 2012)

Lol that's not cool. Maybe there is a raw material shortage in china, that happens pretty often to similar things.


----------



## crazyotter (Jun 19, 2012)

colochine said:


> Lol that's not cool. Maybe there is a raw material shortage in china, that happens pretty often to similar things.



I know! I hit refresh like 3 times. lol. Hopefully China gets their shit together! 

My cows are going to SOOOOOOO upset!


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jun 19, 2012)

crazyotter said:


> I know! I hit refresh like 3 times. lol. Hopefully China gets their shit together!
> 
> My cows are going to SOOOOOOO upset!



Lol. Just don't milk the bull!  Lol.


----------



## crazyotter (Jun 19, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> Lol. Just don't milk the bull!  Lol.



lol. that`s only happened once! ok 5 times but he was asking for it!


----------



## bigpapabuff (Jun 19, 2012)

I rather just buy trene or even trene powder if it was to brew.
But I know what you mean, sucks when prices go up.
soo much hassle with pellets though, i rather just buy it made or at the very least the PURE trena or e powder.

GOOD LUCK THOUGH!!


----------



## crazyotter (Jun 19, 2012)

bigpapabuff said:


> I rather just buy trene or even trene powder if it was to brew.
> But I know what you mean, sucks when prices go up.
> soo much hassle with pellets though, i rather just buy it made or at the very least the PURE trena or e powder.
> 
> GOOD LUCK THOUGH!!



Yeah it can be a pain but it USED to be so much cheaper. I`ve been raising cows on that for like 8 years now but I guess i`ll just go with the pre-made from now on.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 19, 2012)

component th is a better deal. 2x the amount.


----------



## hill450 (Jun 19, 2012)

I posted this a while back in the home brew forum. I was watching it and it doubled in like a couple weeks so I threw away the idea of making tren that way.


----------



## crazyotter (Jun 19, 2012)

hill450 said:


> I posted this a while back in the home brew forum. I was watching it and it doubled in like a couple weeks so I threw away the idea of making tren that way.



its just so random and so extreme. If it jumped like 10 bucks I'd be pissed but still buy. But for it to jump like 300% is fucking crazy.


----------



## JR. (Aug 17, 2012)

O no I was getting ready to make a few calls and warm up the stove :0 I gotta check this out


----------

